# Getting rid of clutter feels so good!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Today, I took a little while to go through a pile of magazine and caltalogs that have been accumulating both on my desk and in the kitchen! You know, stuff we keep meaning to read and discard!

The pile is down to two catalogs which I plan to order out of tomorrow.

Normally, I'm a thrower awayer but the got away from me!


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Way to go, Ardie! I love to sort through and look at old seed catalogs over the winter. I finally gave in and threw out about a dozen the other day. Most of them will send me more over the summer, anyway. For the moment, the coffee table looks nice. Doesn't it feel great to get rid of that clutter?


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I have that problem on the kitchen table. I have "my corner". Love to read while I eat breakfast etc. Everything from school notices, bills , books and magazines ends up there. When I do clean up it feels like the table expanded by about 50%! LOL


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

My DH has his "corner" on part of the kitchen counter..for his wallet, his keys, his magazines, his junk mail..etc. etc. I told him over the weekend he really of through it...never got done...Today, I'm gonna clean it up...hopefully I won't throw something "good" away...oh well he was warned...lol. but seriously I can't take it anymore....LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I cleaned "my corner" a little bit last night. Amazing how much paper can pile up.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ah...the corner. Yes, I have one too. Hubby says I'm somehow realated to ancient mound-builders.

However, the rest of my house is clutter-free for the first time ever. Over the last year or so, I've gone through every nook and cranny of our house and de-cluttered. Ya know what? I did it just in time, because now we are moving and I am able to pack quite quickly instead of sorting as I go. It's delightful, really!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

a clutter free house? what's that? LOL


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

My priority clutter is a little different than everybody else's - the greenhouse has to be my priority right now. All I have left is one corner and I'll do that today and tomorrow and put up the new tables. I have about 1,600 plants with about 450 that need to be transplanted asap and no place to put them until I clean out. It looks good though! I'm going this morning to get shelving units for the center aisle. The house will just have to wait a while. Good luck and happy cleaning this weekend to everybody!!


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

Our whole house is cluttered. I am trying to sell some of it on ebay, but now the house is even more cluttered with packaging and boxes LOL


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

We live in a two family. The neighbors moved yesterday(THANK GOD!!!!). We have to share the basement and the garage. Now we can get in there and reorganize everything and sort through it.
The neighbor's children where always "in the way" (translation - nosey) everytime we would do something there they were. Plus now we can spread out as we reorganize.


----------



## green5acres (Aug 13, 2004)

Just last night I was emptying a bookshelf of Country Living magazines .I have been "saving" them since 1990! well you can imagine the piles I have all over now.And boy are they heavy! I need the space on the shelves for some canned goods, I am running out of storage space fast around here. WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME? dh said hed take them to the shop and burn them, but I said no, not yet I want to look at them 1 more time. It will take me weeks to do that, and really there is so much more to do right now , like get the garden in. Iguess ill leave here now and go get to that pile,DEE

Edit to add- Ht was down for a while so I watched the extreme homemakover show it was good and I tossed 3 mags . but not country living.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Dee, you are not alone! I have one box and one stack of magazines that I just can't seem to get rid of. They are farming/livestock and if I just rip out the articles I want to keep, I might as well just keep the whole thing because there are so many. Maybe someday...

I did take out 3 contractor trash bags from the greenhouse - got rid of all chipped and broken pots and stuff that I'd been holding onto "just in case". Got the new 8' table up and sorted planters and pots. I've got one more small area to do and it's slow going, but I'm almost there.


----------



## Blu_Sky (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a small house 900sq ft and a multitude of books. We limit all our mags to one basket that I have, when it gets full we sort through and toss the ones we don't want. For fun we pick up magazines at the library they have an amazing collection and a couple of years worth. When I or DH are done reading them we can just return them. Then they are waiting for me next time I think I need to learn everything I thought I ever wanted to know in one weekend!!


----------

